# Who's off and can go fish tomorrow?



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

If your off and can go fish tomorrow let me know.
No solid plan on where I'm going yet. Or if you have room for one also let me know. My number is on my other post in this forum.


----------



## live2fishmore (Oct 15, 2015)

If your going this weekend let me know.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Better track some flounders this time. I am off for next two weeks starting tomorrow. Vic


----------

